# Nate & Ritz made it to Michigan! Pics INSIDE!



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

After 3 long days of driving, and staying in crappy hotels (luckily the cheap ones are pet friendly!) We made it to Michigan!

Here's Ritz in bed with my sister at Baymont Inn Evanston, Wyoming:









In Omaha, Nebraska









In Chicago, Illinois









Finally, we made it to our new home in Okemos, MI

Ritz has already made it clear who's house this really is:









He's loving the grass, since in Los Angeles, there is no such thing as a "front yard" or a lawn. 

























He's even claimed the deck too, even though my bbq begs to differ









We're all alone here, so we spend as much time as possible together









But when I leave he gets pretty sad =(









Well, that's all for Ritz!

Here's a few pictures of the new pad, I hope 4 years go by really quickly. 





































And one more wide angle of my favorite kiddo:











-Nate & Ritz
Missing mom and Sadie in Michigan


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Ritz is so adorable!!! and that house is nice!!! You get that entire house to you and Ritz? But poor little guy, how is he coping with being away from Kristin and Sadie? How are you coping...LOL. Anyways good luck and hope the four years pass soon too. Take cares. :wave:


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

wow those pic are great, so cute :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Trying to cope, we talk every night but how can you not miss them terribly?

Glad you enjoy! It's just me, Ritz, and a housemate. 

-N


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Beautiful pictures and the house looks great!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i thought exactly the same as kelly! they are great pics! and what a wonderful house!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful , wonderful photos


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Great photos - glad to know you made it safe and sound. :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Really lovely photos  :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Nate, I am glad you made it there safe and sound.... 

I hope the next four years goes by fast tooo....


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow those shots are gorgeous...


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

So glad you guys made it there safe! As usual, your pictures are just STUNNING!!! Awwww, in the first couple of pics Ritz looks sad.....like he's thinking of Sadie! 

The house is just beautiful. I LOVE the kitchen - WOW!! lol 

Well, I hope 4 years does fly by .... but hope you guys enjoy it some! That yard is really nice. 

Traci~


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

First I am glad you made it there safe and sound. Ritz is beautiful as always. The house looks beautiful. I was wondering ( we know you and Kristin miss each other ) but are Sadie and Ritz missing each other too ? Kristin and Sadie will have a great time visiting and having that yard for playing :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Nate I'm so happy you guys got there safe and sound. I agree Ritz looks so sad but so handsome. :wink: I hope there are plenty of visits with Kristin, to hold you guys over for the four years. :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> First I am glad you made it there safe and sound. Ritz is beautiful as always. The house looks beautiful. I was wondering ( we know you and Kristin miss each other ) but are Sadie and Ritz missing each other too ? Kristin and Sadie will have a great time visiting and having that yard for playing :wave:


I know they miss each other becuase Kristin tells me Sadie has been pooping where Ritz used to instead of her normal spot, and Ritz always tried to play with his stuffed toys like he is pretending it's Sadie and gets sad when they don't play back. 

-Nate


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> I know they miss each other becuase Kristin tells me Sadie has been pooping where Ritz used to instead of her normal spot, and Ritz always tried to play with his stuffed toys like he is pretending it's Sadie and gets sad when they don't play back.
> 
> -Nate


This is making me sad. I know you guys can handle the separation but I feel bad for poor Ritz and Sadie.  

On a brighter note, great pics and great looking house. :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww looks great glad it all going well but i do feel sad for ritz and sadi they must sooo be missing each other id find that sooo hard


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad you two got to MI safe and sound...it's wonderful to see Ritz again...I love the pic's of him on the grass . Your new home looks very comfortable and Ritz looks very much at ease.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful to see more of your fabulous pics again Nate. Your new pad looks great, and on a brighter note, we can look forward to seeing pics of Kristin and Sadie there when they visit in September, is it? The "sad" pic of Ritz is so poignantly beautiful. You have such a talent for "capturing the moment". Brooke & Minx send you and Ritz heaps of doggy hugs and kisses. :love6: And to Kristin and Sadie too in LA. :love3: And all the best to you from me Nate and Hi to your lovely Kristin in LA. :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> Wonderful to see more of your fabulous pics again Nate. Your new pad looks great, and on a brighter note, we can look forward to seeing pics of Kristin and Sadie there when they visit in September, is it? The "sad" pic of Ritz is so poignantly beautiful. You have such a talent for "capturing the moment". Brooke & Minx send you and Ritz heaps of doggy hugs and kisses. :love6: And to Kristin and Sadie too in LA. :love3: And all the best to you from me Nate and Hi to your lovely Kristin in LA. :wave:


You're such a nice lady. I don't know if I've ever told you that. If not, it's long overdue.  Your name is May, isn't it?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

those are brilliant pics - the hopuse is amazing - Im so glad you have Ritz with you for company  but I bet Kristen misses you both so much


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> mychisangel said:
> 
> 
> > Wonderful to see more of your fabulous pics again Nate. Your new pad looks great, and on a brighter note, we can look forward to seeing pics of Kristin and Sadie there when they visit in September, is it? The "sad" pic of Ritz is so poignantly beautiful. You have such a talent for "capturing the moment". Brooke & Minx send you and Ritz heaps of doggy hugs and kisses. :love6: And to Kristin and Sadie too in LA. :love3: And all the best to you from me Nate and Hi to your lovely Kristin in LA. :wave:
> ...


Awww, thank you Rachael. You're REALLY special yourself.  Yes, May for short. Although everybody refers to me by my full name. I just get lazy when typing it. It's May-lin. May-ling on my birth cert. but didn't know that until I saw it for the first time when enrolling for College ( High School in USA). Teachers got it wrong I guess when I started school, and my parents couldn't read or write English in those days.) A friend "Anglocized"(?) it for my folks from Mei-Ling. Apparent that means "beautiful mood" in Chinese. My hubby would beg to differ!!! :laughing8: :laughing6: :laughing4:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That's so sad that Sadie and Ritz are missing each other. Let's see, if Kristin gets another and Nate gets another then in 4 years when you are back together you will have 4 chi babies. Great idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> That's so sad that Sadie and Ritz are missing each other. Let's see, if Kristin gets another and Nate gets another then in 4 years when you are back together you will have 4 chi babies. Great idea :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL!!! That's what I want!!  But my parents didn't want me to have Ritz in the first place so...  I think I'm going to contact a rescue org though and see if I can foster chihuahuas so that way Sadie can have a playmate part of the time.  

Does anyone else think that Ritz looks super skinny in the 8th picture of him on the deck? I think it's the lighting/angle/lens that makes him look like a starving dog. :wink: I know Ritz has been getting human food so I know that's not the case!! 

Thanks for all the doggy hugs and kisses May!!  Sadie sends them back to you guys too!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OK That's a really good thing too :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm glad you and ritz arrived safe and sound. ritz looks thin. which is a good thing lol cause i was looking at chiwi this morning and feeling her and i thought she looked a bit too thin adn felt a little on the thin side. but i feel better seeing his pictures knowing who you are and what you do... i hope i make sense...

anyways, kristin i'm here if you ever need to talk, heck we're all here for you 

and nate, thanks so much for the pics they are bueatiful! i sooo want to cook in that kitchen lol! keep up the updates when you can!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Great to hear you arrived safe and sound. Super pics, as usual. Ritz does look rather sad in a few of them though - like maybe he misses his mom and Sadie. But, just give him time to settle in and I'm sure he'll be fine. Fostering sounds like a super idea, and I'm sure Ritz would enjoy having a playmate at least part of the time.

Yes, I did notice he looked sort of thin in one of the pics, but I just assumed it was the camera angle. He doesn't look that thin in the other pics.

Nice looking house - if you have to be away from Kristin and Sadie, at least you have nice surroundings and hopefully the four years will go by quickly.

Best of luck to you in school - let us know how things are going there.

Jazzy sends licks and kisses to handsome Ritz - oh, and she says Nate can have a kiss too.


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

I am so glad you made it hear safe and sound. I'm sure you will get used to the transition and enjoy the beautiful state of Michigan. I know the U of M campus os gorgous (my cousin just graduated from there a year ago), I'm sure Ritz will have lots of fun. Your house is absolutely gorgous! I am sure Ritz will have a great time running the house!!!!! 

Hello to Kristin and Sadie in L.A. as well!!!!!! How's the shopping going girls??


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks again everybody! Orientation starts tommorow, it will be Ritz's first day alone in this big ol' house. Hopefully he won't leave me any presents anywhere =)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what a great house :shock: wow ...you guys are sooo lucky !!!! 

the pics are great as usual , but is it just me or does Ritz appears to be a lot thinner ??

kisses nat


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Glad your ok and all this missing one another both human and dog has me very  sad!!!!! What an awesome house, how did u come to find that?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

You did find a lovely place to stay while you're there and I'm delighted. Hopefully the next 4 years will fly by for you and Kristen and you can be together full time again. (((hugs))) to handsome Ritz.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Love the house! And the pictures are wonderful.....as usual!  Wish all the best to both of you. I know that Nate will make an incredible Vet!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> the pics are great as usual , but is it just me or does Ritz appears to be a lot thinner ??
> kisses nat


I think it's the combination of camera angle and the lens that he was using...  I agree though he looks like a homeless starving dog in that picture! LOL :lol: But he's normal in the other pics :wink:


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so sad  reading this. I guess I have been gone awhile and missed everything that has been happing. I am glad Nate that you and Ritz had a safe trip. I am just sad  that you and Ritz will be so far from your loves :love3: . I hope everything goes well with school


----------

